# Mudbath for Aladar!



## DeanS (Jun 7, 2010)

Mortimer started digging between sprinkler sessions...Aladar took over as soon as Mortie abandoned his little project!






And shortly thereafter, a little bake session!


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 7, 2010)

Aladar is my favorite tortoise ever! <3

Besides my own lol


----------



## DeanS (Jun 7, 2010)

Ironic...isn't it that they come from the same person?


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 7, 2010)

Hahaha, he really is the best! 

Is Aladar a sulcata? I just realized I have no idea what he is...except for amazing.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep! One of Richard Fife's Ivories.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 7, 2010)

Great pictures looks like he was having a grand ol' time


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 7, 2010)

He's gorgeous!! What a cute little guy


----------



## Tom (Jun 7, 2010)

That is one happy tortoise. Happier than a pig in sh**!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

Tom said:


> That is one happy tortoise. Happier than a pig in sh**!



Guess what I found in the mud pit when he left? So he was AS happy as a pig in sh**!


----------



## Missy (Jun 8, 2010)

So much better than a pig. Hes super cute.


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 8, 2010)

I woke up this morning to this strange noise....sorta sounded like a tortoise saying "Kaaaaatie, I want to come live with youuuuuu in your mud puddle!" 

You should make his wishes come true and send him to me right away


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

South FL Katie said:


> I woke up this morning to this strange noise....sorta sounded like a tortoise saying "Kaaaaatie, I want to come live with youuuuuu in your mud puddle!"
> 
> You should make his wishes come true and send him to me right away



Actually, I think he wants you to live with him in HIS mud puddle...NICE TRY


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

Well! Mine enjoy being hosed off and I enjoy hosing them off! So, I say let 'em get dirty!


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 8, 2010)

DeanS said:


> South FL Katie said:
> 
> 
> > I woke up this morning to this strange noise....sorta sounded like a tortoise saying "Kaaaaatie, I want to come live with youuuuuu in your mud puddle!"
> ...



Ewww, his mud and his _extra ingredients_! Sorry Aladar, you're on your own!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

South FL Katie said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > South FL Katie said:
> ...



He's giving me a dirty look right now...I think he wants to make the flight


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't worry, I'll give you visitation rights


----------



## Jenilyn (Jun 9, 2010)

i <3 him!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 9, 2010)

What does that mean? <3...I thought Bob and I had a lock on 3. I'm gonna start digging in Bob's water hole because it look like he is really missing out. He just wallows in a few inches of water. I feel like a bad tortoise mommy...poor Bob


----------



## DeanS (Jun 9, 2010)

<3: computer lingo for love (sideways heart...get it?) And don't you dare dig! Leave that fun to Bob...if he wants it...trust me, he'll take care of it just fine! But, probably not until it gets hot...it's been near 100 the last week. That mudhole was part of my lawn...they did that themselves


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 9, 2010)

You have to look at it sideways. Its supposed to look like a heart.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm sorry...I have 3 on the brain. I have the Dale Earnhardt Memorial Worship Room full of pictures, flags and collectibles for the #3 Monte Carlo, in my living room there are plaques and other collectibles with 3 all over them. The upholstery in my car is big 3's with 3 floor mats. I see 3's in my dreams and even my check book has #3's all over it.








I might have gone a little bit overboard...


----------



## TortieGal (Jun 10, 2010)

Aladar is an amazing tortoise! I love seeing pictures of him. Definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 11, 2010)

Aladar is indeed an exceptionally handsome tortoise, even with mud crusting his shell.


----------

